# Online Mall for the win!



## wayman (Dec 23, 2007)

Saturday my parents and I did some last-minute shopping at King of Prussia Mall; when I drove around to pick them up at the agreed-upon entrance, they waved at me to come in. Dad had found a lovely Harris Tweed jacket at Jos. A. Bank, on a 50%-off sale (Saturday and Sunday). I was sorely tempted to get one myself in-store, but held off to ponder the expense, figuring I'd call the store Sunday if I decided to get one.

Sunday got busy, and it wasn't 'til 8pm that I remembered this, and checking the store website I learned it had closed at 6pm. Oh well.

Fast forward to 10:30pm, when a light-bulb suddenly went on... isn't Jos. A. Bank an AGR Online Mall partner? Indeed, at 5 AGR/dollar! And the two-day sale was also available on the website, and it still being Sunday by 90 minutes the sale was still on. Getting the jacket for 50% off was nice; getting the jacket for 50% off and getting 1,200 AGR for it is much nicer 

I will be sure to travel in this jacket when I'm on my two-zone-roomette AGR trip this summer :lol:


----------



## The Metropolitan (Dec 24, 2007)

I only hope that you get the points without any big production number. Make certain you keep all online reciepts.

I used the "Pick-a-Partner" promotion back on August 8th, choosing the online mall.

I followed the instructions to the letter, logging in, following the link, and heading to the store of my choice, which was offering double points for purchases, for an insane 22 points per dollar spent.

Purchased a pair of shoes there for $143 and change, thinking they'll almost pay for themselves with the 3000 points they'd net me.

September comes, no points...

October comes, no points...

November comes...

You get the gist.

I send off a contact email to AGR. Get the auto-reply that I'll get a reply within 48 "business hours" (so is that 2 days at 24 hours, or 4 days at 12 business hours) - a week passes... nothing.

So I try again, labelling this message SECOND REQUEST, copying and pasting the order email, and stating that I got no reply to my last inquiry.

Finally, I get a reply stating that they have the record of the transaction, and will be crediting me my points, that the adjustment will be forwarded, but to allow up to 30 days for processing?????

This was on November 21st. Checking my balance 5 minutes ago... Nothing.

The bad thing is, I don't know who exactly is to blame. All I do know is that it DEFINITELY should not work like this.

I have two follow up purchases from the same vendor (done the exact same way - to the letter) that should also be netting me about 1200 points... To date: you guessed it - nada.

I'll be following up with AGR following the holiday, and will also be certain to send a message to the vendor that they'll certainly lose my business if these next pair of purchases don't post either.

Has anyone else had such slow service from AGR, or NO luck at all with the "Online Mall?"


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 24, 2007)

The Metropolitan said:


> I only hope that you get the points without any big production number. Make certain you keep all online reciepts.
> I used the "Pick-a-Partner" promotion back on August 8th, choosing the online mall.
> 
> .......
> ...


Yes! :angry:

A couple of times. One was during last winter's promotion when they just began the new Points For Shopping. Some of the purchases posted and some did not. FAXes and phone calls and emails went both ways. The missing points were 2,500+!  Finally in *AUGUST*, a supervisor just posted an adjustment for 2,500+ points!  That means a purchase made in January finally gave me credit in August!

Currently, the most recent promotion gave me the 250 points for signing up. However, the purchases have not posted. (And of course, neither have the bonuses! :angry: ) So - per their instructions, I FAXed copies of the receipts a month ago. A couple of weeks ago, I got a call from AGR.



> Based on your call to AGR on ______, we need copies of your receipts ...


*THEY NEVER RECEIVED MY FAX!*

So I reFAXed it to AGR, requesting a confirmation. (That came last week.)

So far, no points! :angry: (It amounts to 1,100+ points!)


----------



## wayman (Dec 24, 2007)

The Metropolitan said:


> I only hope that you get the points without any big production number. Make certain you keep all online reciepts.


I have both a copy of the website order confirmation page and the emails confirming my order. What I don't have is any "proof" that I accessed the Jos. A. Bank website by clicking through the AGR Online Mall link. There's nothing in the online receipt to indicate AGR-connection at all--it's all behind-the-scenes, and that's what requires trust in the system....



The Metropolitan said:


> Has anyone else had such slow service from AGR, or NO luck at all with the "Online Mall?"


I thought I'd used Online Mall (or its predecessors) more than once, but my AGR account history has only one Miles Mall posting from July 2005. It is entirely possible that's the only time I've done anything with this. Anyway, that one date is the particular instance I can remember, and I remember checking to see when the points posted and it was right around the stated eight weeks.

Here's hoping... I'm sad to hear this program isn't as solid as it ought to be.

(Relatedly... the one other Online Mall purchase I've made is the gift card experiment--I bought a $25 gift card to PetCo on 6 November to see if that would yield AGR. That's been about seven weeks at this point, and they say six-eight. I'm really not sure about the odds of the gift card counting, but I'll let y'all know if I get points for it, or if I don't by twelve weeks or so.)


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 24, 2007)

wayman said:


> the one other Online Mall purchase I've made is the gift card experiment--I bought a $25 gift card to PetCo on 6 November to see if that would yield AGR. That's been about seven weeks at this point, and they say six-eight. I'm really not sure about the odds of the gift card counting, but I'll let y'all know if I get points for it, or if I don't by twelve weeks or so.)


I would say NO! 

Although this is from the CO online mall, it is for Petco:



> Offer not valid for out-of-stock items, donations, *gift certificates and gift cards*; merchandise purchases through Bottomless Bowl & More subscriptions; shipping or applicable taxes.


----------



## Trogdor (Dec 25, 2007)

I had a problem with getting points credit for Teleflora flowers I ordered. I was supposed to have received 550 points for the purchase back in May. After nothing had posted in June or July, I sent a comment, and got a call back a few days later saying I should fax my order receipt to them (which I did). After still getting nothing, I sent them a second inquiry, and they credited my account with what appeared to be a manual correction of 550 points (as opposed to something that looked like it was associated with an online order).

So, I'd say, keep bugging them about it, submit whatever paperwork you have. One thing that did help me was that my online order confirmation actually told me I was supposed to receive 550 Guest Rewards points for the order.


----------



## Husker Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Now I'm nervous :unsure: I joined Netflix through the AGR on-line mall website in October and I was supposed to receive 1,500 points for joining, but so far I haven't seen the points posted yet. Know they said it could take 6-8 weeks, but should I contact AGR? Thanks.

Brenda


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 27, 2007)

Husker Mom said:


> Now I'm nervous :unsure: I joined Netflix through the AGR on-line mall website in October and I was supposed to receive 1,500 points for joining, but so far I haven't seen the points posted yet. Know they said it could take 6-8 weeks, but should I contact AGR? Thanks.
> Brenda


Brenda,

The magic phrase used by AGR is *6-8 weeks*! Once after not seeing a posting, I called AGR. They said that it was only *7 weeks since my purchase* and they will not look into it until 8 week! They said to call back *next week*!


----------



## Trogdor (Dec 27, 2007)

Let this be a lesson to anyone out there that is thinking of signing up for anything (credit card, online retail, etc.) for bonus points. Keep a copy of whatever offer was advertised (print out the web page or e-mail, keep the piece of paper if you got it in the mail, etc.), and keep all receipts, invoices, whatever, that says you actually did what you were supposed to do.

Amtrak Guest Rewards has a tendency to not credit points properly (it may not necessarily be AGR's fault, as there was one case a couple of years ago, when MBNA was still around, when credit card points weren't posting properly, and it was the CC company's fault). Still, if you can provide the documentation, then you have a better chance of getting the points.


----------



## wayman (Dec 28, 2007)

wayman said:


> I thought I'd used Online Mall (or its predecessors) more than once, but my AGR account history has only one Miles Mall posting from July 2005. It is entirely possible that's the only time I've done anything with this. Anyway, that one date is the particular instance I can remember, and I remember checking to see when the points posted and it was right around the stated eight weeks.


... ok, I was wrong on this! I just logged into my MilesMall account, and they give my account history as:

7/14/05, 138 points credited (Zappos purchase)

7/28/05, 138 points debited (transferred to Amtrak Guest Rewards)

3/07/07, 582 points credited (Zappos purchase)

3/11/07, 582 points debited (transferred to Amtrak Guest Rewards)

At AGR, I see

7/28/05, 138 points (Miles Mall Bonus)

But there's nothing in March 2007--those 582 points vanished, and I'd never caught it until now.

At some point between this March and now, Amtrak and MilesMall ended their partnership; I don't know exactly when that was, but I'm worried that will complicate any effort I make to get credited these points by AGR. But I can produce my MilesMall account summary (which clearly says they transferred the points to AGR while the partnership existed), and AGR obviously can see they never gave me the points.

Any advice on how to approach AGR about this for best results?


----------



## Railroad Bill (Dec 29, 2007)

Yes, AGR people seem to have major backlogs at times. My wife is still waiting for travel points from a trip we took back in July/August. Have had numerous Email conversations with AGR people (computers) and still no points.

Did get my JC Penney points last week. Only a three week wait on those. Lots of inconsistency.

:unsure: My wife applied for AGR Mastercard in October and got 7,000 points. I applied last spring, received the card in September and only got 5,000 points. I guess we should not "look a gift horse in the mouth", but it is not good PR for their promotions when they dont pay off.


----------



## The Metropolitan (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, today, I did at least get confirmation that the Online Mall DOES work. No, my big dollar points didn't post, but I did notice my balance was about 250 points higher when I logged in today, which puzzled me.

Turns out, three book purchases from Alibris posted today, and only 6 weeks after my purchase! 

This leads me to believe the problem lies with the vendor, who I really think used the bait of some serious points to attract new customers, and now could care less about delivering as promised. I sent them (the vendor) a less than pleased email last week, but naturally never got a response.

I hope your luck works out better, Wayman. I've seen some negative reports through the years about your vendor's promotional tactics (like how there's _always_ a "sale") but hope they hold true in delivering on this incentive.


----------



## wayman (Jan 4, 2008)

The Metropolitan said:


> I hope your luck works out better, Wayman. I've seen some negative reports through the years about your vendor's promotional tactics (like how there's _always_ a "sale") but hope they hold true in delivering on this incentive.


You mean Jos.A. Bank? I'll letcha know... I'd never shopped there before, nor had I ever noticed or paid attention to their promotions, but I was impressed by the quality of the Scottish wool in the jacket I ordered for what that's worth.

I also placed an order with Shoebuy.com on New Years Day, worth 11pts/$ if all goes well. Regardless, I think I'll be happy with my new woolen slippers :lol:


----------



## The Metropolitan (Jan 4, 2008)

wayman said:


> You mean Jos.A. Bank? I'll letcha know... I'd never shopped there before, nor had I ever noticed or paid attention to their promotions, but I was impressed by the quality of the Scottish wool in the jacket I ordered for what that's worth.
> *I also placed an order with Shoebuy.com* on New Years Day, worth 11pts/$ if all goes well. Regardless, I think I'll be happy with my new woolen slippers :lol:


Well, you found the vendor that is the source of my problems. Get ready to roll up your sleeves!


----------



## wayman (Jan 4, 2008)

The Metropolitan said:


> *I also placed an order with Shoebuy.com* on New Years Day, worth 11pts/$ if all goes well. Regardless, I think I'll be happy with my new woolen slippers :lol:
> Well, you found the vendor that is the source of my problems. Get ready to roll up your sleeves!


Uh-oh! Thanks for the heads-up!

On the bright side, I placed my order on New Years Day (a holiday), got free shipping, and the order arrived this morning. Not bad, especially with free shipping. Doesn't seem to be built into their prices as padding, either--I shopped around a bit and the same shoes go for similar prices elsewhere.

In the rolling-up-sleeves department, yesterday I faxed my Zappos/MilesMall missing points from March info to AGR. AGR told me clearly over the phone that this was enough and my points would be credited, and to call them again if they weren't there in two weeks.


----------



## wayman (Jan 4, 2008)

wayman said:


> But there's nothing in March 2007--those 582 points vanished, and I'd never caught it until now.
> At some point between this March and now, Amtrak and MilesMall ended their partnership; I don't know exactly when that was, but I'm worried that will complicate any effort I make to get credited these points by AGR. But I can produce my MilesMall account summary (which clearly says they transferred the points to AGR while the partnership existed), and AGR obviously can see they never gave me the points.
> 
> Any advice on how to approach AGR about this for best results?


Followup:

A couple days ago, I spoke with a very friendly rep at the AGR Select customer service, who told me that AGR and MilesMall were partnered until September 2007, so I should definitely get these points if I faxed the appropriate information to AGR.

Yesterday evening, I faxed AGR the information.

Just now, I got a phone call from AGR, where another friendly rep told me that AGR and MilesMall parted ways in September 2006 (not 2007), and hence the MilesMall points for that purchase could not be credited to my AGR account. I admit I'm a little baffled as to why MilesMall said they transferred the points to AGR and as to why the first AGR rep was so certain the partnership existed then, but I can certainly see MilesMall just being dopey (there has to be a reason the partnership dissolved, and MilesMall is now associated with two second-rate airlines and that's it... so they're clearly falling apart) and the first rep just being mistaken.

And I'm thrilled that AGR was so friendly and rapid in their response time. That more than makes up for the disappointment in not getting those points.

Of course, if Points For Shopping and its associated merchants are slow/reluctant to hold up their end of the current partnership, I'll be a bit put out. But that's an experiment whose results won't come in for well over a month, I'm sure.


----------



## The Metropolitan (Jan 29, 2008)

Any luck with the "Al Bundy" community, wayman?!?

I finally got tired enough to write AGR an email asking them to investigate the vendor. This is really doing far more harm than good:



> Following the specified instructions of logging in and following the special link, I have made three purchases from your Partner "SHOEBUY.com" via the Online Mall between August and October, and to date, NO points have posted for these transactions. I finally recieved a reply in November regarding my first purchase there promising an adjustment within 30 days, but to date have not recieved anything.
> Given that I have made other partner purchases from Alibris since then and had the points post to my account, I can only assume that there is either a technical problem in the site's portal to Shoebuy, or that Shoebuy itself could care less about fulfilling its promised points, and is only using the Online Mall as a form of invasion advertising. I've contacted Shoebuy in regards to the matter, and got no response.
> 
> Is it possible that someone from AGR could investigate just WHY purchases from Shoebuy are not being credited AGR points when purchased through the Online Mall?
> ...


----------



## wayman (Feb 1, 2008)

The Metropolitan said:


> Any luck with the "Al Bundy" community, wayman?!?


My purchase was on 1 Jan, so it's technically still too early to say.... (My Jos.A.Bank purchase was on 24 Dec, so likewise too early there.)

I'm not holding my breath, and am prepared to call and start sending letters on 1 March.

Meanwhile, at least I'm really, really, really enjoying my Haflinger slippers.


----------



## wayman (Feb 17, 2008)

wayman said:


> The Metropolitan said:
> 
> 
> > Any luck with the "Al Bundy" community, wayman?!?
> ...


Minor update: Monday is eight weeks from date of my Jos.A.Bank purchase, with no points having posted. I have my letter and receipt prepared and will fax them from a Kinko's on Monday, and follow up with a phone call to AGR the same day. I'll let you know how that progresses. The last time I faxed and called in a point request, it was resolved within 48 (or was it 24, even?) hours, but I doubt that's the norm!

I'm still really, really, really enjoying my Haflinger slippers  (The fax to AGR regarding the ShoeBuy purchase will be sent on 26 February, the eight-week mark from that purchase. And the fax regarding eToys goes out 17 March.)


----------



## Trogdor (Feb 17, 2008)

wayman said:


> Minor update: Monday is eight weeks from date of my Jos.A.Bank purchase, with no points having posted. I have my letter and receipt prepared and will fax them from a Kinko's on Monday, and follow up with a phone call to AGR the same day. I'll let you know how that progresses. The last time I faxed and called in a point request, it was resolved within 48 (or was it 24, even?) hours, but I doubt that's the norm!
> I'm still really, really, really enjoying my Haflinger slippers  (The fax to AGR regarding the ShoeBuy purchase will be sent on 26 February, the eight-week mark from that purchase. And the fax regarding eToys goes out 17 March.)


It's sad that the way to get these points is to have to go through all of the legwork to fax in the receipts after eight weeks, when they should be posting automatically. If they want you to go through the hoops of sending them the confirmation, then why not let you do it immediately rather than eight weeks later?


----------



## The Metropolitan (Feb 17, 2008)

My thoughts exactly. This is supposed to be something that encourages you to a) shop at a certain vendor for something you want or need, and B) develop a pattern of travel on Amtrak that you can use in conjunction with your shopping to earn free rewards.

The result is that you get a sour taste in your mouth for both.

The shoes I got from Shoebuy were of good quality, and the price, shipping and non-tax were all positives. However, since I have had to go to such lengths to try to get the "automatic" promised points, I would not shop there again. Even worse is that I would actually recommend others NOT shop there as well. Prior to seeing them on the AGR site, I never knew they existed, so I wouldn't have deterred a soul from shopping there.

And yes, it turns me off from Amtrak as well, as I feel that I have no outlet whatsoever for my frustration. AGR is run by a travel agency under contract. My last "response" was a total insult, in its entirety...

_"Thank you for contacting the Amtrak Guest Rewards Service Center. _

_ _

_Please call us at 800.307.5000 Monday - Friday from 8 am - 8 pm EST if _

_you have further questions or concerns regarding your Amtrak Guest _

_Rewards account._

_ _

_Regards,_

_Amtrak Guest Rewards"_

TOTALLY generic, looks like the cookie cutter intro, and the cookie cutter closing, with NOTHING inserted pertaining to my request.

I just DON'T have the time to go through some stupid phone charade to try to get these "automatic" points, and I shouldn't have to. Yet, it seems AGR handles the whole program - there's no contact at Amtrak itself should you wish to report the agency for poor handling of a situation. The result: less enthusiasm for riding Amtrak and accruing points, considering the agency administering the program brushes off your requests.

So the result, mistrust of vendors, the program administrator, and even Amtrak itself.

Is this the intention of this program? I think not.


----------

